# This thread....



## jeepsurf (May 21, 2010)

Belongs to me.

Get your own


----------



## jeepsurf (May 21, 2010)

I own it                                             .


----------



## LnJsdad (May 21, 2010)

Your thread, it belongs to me now...........................


----------



## jeepsurf (May 21, 2010)

I pulled you into this thread and you didnt even realize what was happening. You belong to me now.


----------



## rustywrangler (May 22, 2010)

Well if he belongs to you then what are you to me???????????????


----------



## jeepsurf (May 23, 2010)

rustywrangler said:


> Well if he belongs to you then what are you to me???????????????



You get a pass... this time.


----------



## havasu (May 23, 2010)

I have officially jacked your thread!


----------



## jeepsurf (May 23, 2010)

havasu said:


> I have officially jacked your thread!



Don't make me call the cops.


----------



## LnJsdad (May 23, 2010)

jeepsurf said:


> I pulled you into this thread and you didnt even realize what was happening. You belong to me now.



you just keep saying that to yourself........


----------



## jeepsurf (May 23, 2010)

LnJsdad said:


> you just keep saying that to yourself........



You just cant stay away and I don't blame ya.

This is where its at


----------



## havasu (May 24, 2010)

I are (was) the cops...go ahead and call me!


----------



## rustywrangler (May 24, 2010)

havasu said:


> I are (was) the cops...go ahead and call me!




Now look whatcha did.  You got the damn cops called on us.  Even if they are retired, old and frail.


----------



## havasu (May 24, 2010)

rustywrangler said:


> old and frail.



Boy, you got that right, and forgot to mention two blown out knees!


----------



## LnJsdad (May 25, 2010)

Is there a problem officer?????


----------



## havasu (May 25, 2010)

Nope, just here conducting an investigation on jacking someone else's thread!


----------



## TheCops (May 25, 2010)

Hey Guys I've been getting complaints, hows about keeping it down in here? I don't want to have to come back out.


----------



## havasu (May 25, 2010)

Sorry Occifer, We'll keep it down and by the way, the dope in my pants doesn't belong to me, I'm just holding it for someone else.....As a matter of fact, these aren't even my pants!....Wait, what, you're setting me up, what'd you stop me for? Are you profiling? Is it because of my "F" cops tatoo on my forehead? Where is Jesse Jackson, I need him...Why are you harassing me?


----------



## TheCops (May 25, 2010)

Because I don't like your long hair Hippy. Now get moving.


----------



## rustywrangler (May 25, 2010)

TheCops said:


> Now get moving.


 
OR WHAT????


----------



## TheCops (May 25, 2010)

You wanna test me? Fine, you're all under arrest. This thread is mine now!


----------



## havasu (May 25, 2010)

Damn, I hate when those cops violate my constipational rights!


----------



## TheCops (May 25, 2010)

You would.


----------



## jeepsurf (May 25, 2010)

I'm gonna go ahead and run before this happens.


----------



## jeepsurf (Jul 4, 2010)

Are the cops gone?


----------



## havasu (Jul 4, 2010)

Just keep watching behind you....you just think the cops are gone!


----------



## jeepsurf (Apr 30, 2011)

bow chica wow wow.


Admin in the house.


----------



## havasu (Apr 30, 2011)

JS....How have you been? Chillin' like a villian, I presume?


----------



## Admin (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey Jeepsurf, what's new?


----------

